# Bestimmte Zeile aus einer TXT-Datei auslesen



## White Shark (3. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute !

Wie kann ich aus eine TXT-Datei bestimmte Zeilen auslesen ?

Bsp.:

Inhalt.txt:
-------------
A
B
C
D
-------------

Wie kann ich jetzt in einer PHP-Datei die Datei Inhalt.txt öffnen und die 3. Zeile (in meiner Bsp. Datei also "C") ausgeben lassen ?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mit helfen ...

CU

White Shark


----------



## Dick Starbuck (3. Februar 2003)

Indem du die Datei mit file() in ein Array schreibst.


```
$array = file("Inhalt.txt");
```

Jetzt kannst du die einzelnen Zeilen mit 
	
	
	



```
$array[x]
```
 ansprechen,
beginnend mit 0. Die 3. Zeile wäre also:


```
$array[2]
```

Gruß, Dick Starbuck


----------



## White Shark (4. Februar 2003)

Dick Starbuck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Indem du die Datei mit file() in ein Array schreibst.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hallo Starbuck,

danke für die Antwort !

Damit klappt es jetzt ! 

CU

White Shark


----------

